# Total newb here. Single Phase motor on my Logan lathe. Is a VFD a good way for easy spead control?



## pestilence (Nov 12, 2013)

I understand VFDs are used to convert single phase to three phase power for machines that need it.  I don't need that because my machine is already single phase and works well, but I find the idea of variable speed control without fiddling with belts very attractive.  Is a VFD right for me?

Anyone got a model they'd recommend?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Total newb here. Single Phase motor on my Logan lathe. Is a VFD a good way for easy spead contro*

I do not believe a vfd will do you any good on a single phase motor


----------



## DMS (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Total newb here. Single Phase motor on my Logan lathe. Is a VFD a good way for easy spead contro*

Charley's right, a VFD won't do you any good. You could always swap the motor out for a 3 phase motor of the same size. Most folks go the other way, so used 3 phase motors tend to be available cheap.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Total newb here. Single Phase motor on my Logan lathe. Is a VFD a good way for easy spead contro*

I am in the exact same position with my Logan 820.  My favorite shop machine to run.  Any who, it is an easy change out and I am sure you will enjoy the results.  There is practically zero maintenance to a small 3 phase motor.  These boys won't lead you astray!

Like your avatar.  Right up my alley.  Why I got into machining in the first place.

P.S.  I like Allan Bradly or Square D myself, Hitachi is very good as is Samsung.  I just would not go chinese, if for no other reason then the instruction books are crap.  But then I am admittedly anti rice burner chinese.  Never had an original thought in their mind but can copy anything for cheap.


----------



## pestilence (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Total newb here. Single Phase motor on my Logan lathe. Is a VFD a good way for easy spead contro*

I was hoping there'd be a some kind of a VFD available that didn't do the phase conversion but did do all the other nifty tricks.  Oh well.  It looks like motors are pretty cheap.  Thanks for the input!


----------

